# Bad Mangas you've stopped reading, couldn't get into



## Zhang_Fei (Dec 8, 2007)

What are some titles that you wouldn't recommend - that were so bad you just went "ugh, can't read this anymore"?

Houshin Engi - picked it up since it was being scanslated by Snoopycool, the same group that did Yakitate and Hajime no Ippo, so I thought it'd be awesome, but just paled in comparison.  I think the premise had potential but didn't like the way the fights developped.  Additionally, the main villain was just so evil that it was depressing, believe it or not.  

Fire Candy - another by Snoopycool, had to stop once the bishōnen with a crush on the main character was introduced.

UnbalanceX2 - read the first couple of chapters, WAY too much drama for me, not very funny, found it hard to sympathize with any of the lead characters.  

There are others, but these are the main ones I can think of and that aren't popular.  How about you guys?


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 8, 2007)

Suzuka is one manga I couldn't get into because the character were so irratating. It had nice art but the characters just turn me off. 

I check the manga-ka's earlier work called Cross Over god that was _BAD_ and cliche as well. Like in on scene you see a coach yelling and hitting a girl and yet no one freaking stops it jeez.


----------



## vanh (Dec 8, 2007)

There're lots of manga I heard people recommend, I tried and couldn't force myself keep up with them :

No Bra
Ubel Blatt
Change Guy
Reborn
Mahou Sensei Negima
Eyeshield 21

Those are at the top of my head. There're more, but I can;t think of atm. I'm really lazy so I dropped a whole lot


----------



## Jan Panda (Dec 8, 2007)

One Piece. Stopped in the skypia arc.

Ichigo 100%, stopped somewhere on volume 5. Too ridiculous. Same for parallel and pastel, didn't get past volume 1.


----------



## vanh (Dec 8, 2007)

I forgot Ichigo 100%. I admit the girls are cute and such. But also it's gross. I got to the volume when Aya and Junpei were stuck in the gym. It was so lame I lost all interest.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 8, 2007)

*High School of the Dead *- Started out nice but soon turned into a bunch of incredibly hot chicks killing running around showing every bit of flesh without making it hentai

*My Balls* - Same as the above but it did turn into hentai


----------



## Athrum (Dec 8, 2007)

Bleach -  became repetitive


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 8, 2007)

nah I like fire candy, but it had unfinished ending lol well I am bi

*Inuyasha* - the most boring manga ever!
*Naruto* - Part 2
*Bleach* - Hueno Mundo Arc
*One Piece* - Thriller Bark Arc
*666 Satan* - vol 15 indeed author is copycat
*Tenjou Tenge* - wtf crappy figthing, story is confusing as fucking fucking hell wat wasted of my life
*Hunter x Hunter* - oh hiatus, let author die
*King of Hell* - it's fucking boring, I neva lauged at some jokes...
*Hen* - wtf is this crappppp
*Prince of Tennis* - no comment
*MPD Psycho* - vol 10+ about Machi.. is *spoiler*
*Evil's Return* - no plot wtf... it's horrible manhwa, probably worst ever


----------



## Sawako (Dec 8, 2007)

Hana Yori Dango, only because I hate the art. The J-drama is AMAZING though, which is why I wanted to read the manga. Oh well.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2007)

Claymore and Fairy Tail.

I just could not get into them.  I usually finish series too since I'm a completist, but I couldn't go on with these series.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2007)

hmmm, I have dropped some for some reasons, but I'll go back to them. 

I'll beg to differ about tenten, it's awesome! And I'm going to grab the next volume when it's complete.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 8, 2007)

*Bastard! *
Started reading that manga expecting a Berserk-like adventure, and i got some medival DBZ. Kinda killed it for me.

It's probably not a bad manga though, once you get in too it.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 8, 2007)

Due to me being pretty generally not picky about stuff, there are only really two series that I actually quit reading completely and made a conscious decision to not read it again in the future.

Gakuen Heaven (not the Yaoi one XD)
Ikkitousen 

I just really couldn't find any good qualities about either to keep me going. Gakuen had its funny moments, but it just got so ridiculous I couldn't keep going. Ikkitousen I just couldn't get into from the start, story was overly confusing, didn't like any of the characters really, and just over all pretty bad writing.


----------



## Something wrong Officer? (Dec 8, 2007)

*Bleach*- Perfect example of what happens when the author puts all his effort into the art alone. For whatever reason he thought he created the greatest main character ever.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 8, 2007)

*Rave Master*: It was bad from the start. But since I wasn't teh owner/buyer I didn't mind mindlessly skimming it, until she too got fed up with it and stopped buying.
*Inu-Yasha*: UGGGGGHHHHHH, you know a manga's bad when the anime filler is ten times more interesting than the canon stories.
*Trigun (manga only, anime kicked ass)*: Wow, its like teh anime staff understood his characters and themes better than he did. Art was messy and confusing. Vash and Wolfwood were a magnitude less likable. Fights were over emphasized over character development. Pacing was shit. Millie and Meryl pretty much didn't exist.
*Gantz*: The concept was really cool and interesting, but everything about it felt like it was written by a cynical 14 year old who needed to be beaten up by his big brother more. Maybe it was the omnipresent soft-porn, maybe it was the retardedly unlikable main character, maybe it was the empty headed cast, the teenaged take on its violence and sex...ugh... Babies first Seinen. Move on up to the good stuff. Berserk, Vagabond, Lone Wolf and Cub etc.


----------



## piccun? (Dec 8, 2007)

Jojo's bizzarre adventures. 
 Barely managed to end the second  volume through atrocious sufferings. Couldn't go any further.


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Dec 8, 2007)

Jan Panda said:


> One Piece. Stopped in the skypia arc.
> 
> Ichigo 100%, stopped somewhere on volume 5. Too ridiculous. Same for parallel and pastel, didn't get past volume 1.



To truly enjoy One Piece you have to not take it so seriously, and just enjoy the goofiness.  It's a shame since the next arc is pretty kickass. 



Lucifer said:


> nah I like fire candy, but it had unfinished ending lol well I am bi
> 
> *Tenjou Tenge* - wtf crappy figthing, story is confusing as fucking fucking hell wat wasted of my life
> r



Aye I disliked TenTen a lot too, like you said story was just all over the place and I wasn't impressed with the fights.



Hisashi Mitsui said:


> There're lots of manga I heard people recommend, I tried and couldn't force myself keep up with them :
> 
> No Bra
> Ubel Blatt
> ...



I also couldn't get into Mahou Sensei Negima either despite seeing how big the thread here in the library is.  And yeah lots of times there's something that everyone recommends but you can't get into it.  My friend for example said Change Guy is good, although I never checked it out.



Thugnificent said:


> Claymore and Fairy Tail.
> 
> I just could not get into them.  I usually finish series too since I'm a completist, but I couldn't go on with these series.



Huh?  I'm surprised, I love Fairy Tail.



Zephos said:


> *Gantz*: The concept was really cool and interesting, but everything about it felt like it was written by a cynical 14 year old who needed to be beaten up by his big brother more. Maybe it was the omnipresent soft-porn, maybe it was the retardedly unlikable main character, maybe it was the empty headed cast, the teenaged take on its violence and sex...ugh... Babies first Seinen. Move on up to the good stuff. Berserk, Vagabond, Lone Wolf and Cub etc.



I've heard good things about Lone Wolf and Cub, I guess I should check it out.


----------



## delirium (Dec 8, 2007)

I've only read the first volume of Angel Sanctuary. I'm reluctant to continue with the series. Not a fan of that type of artwork.


----------



## Ironhide (Dec 8, 2007)

Barard!!
One Piece 
and Inuyasha


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 8, 2007)

*REC*: I loved the anime but manga just got too stale too quick. 

*Ichigo 100%*: Just couldn't get into it. Characters were way too weak IMO.

*Pastel*: Way too cliche and characters were horrible.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 8, 2007)

Beauty Pop: Kiri is just too stoic. And too many hairdressing competitions.
Naruto: Just...*head to desk*
Bleach: *sigh* Such a shame really. Used to be so amusing.

I don't read much manga so I haven't dropped much either.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 8, 2007)

Nothing lol if I am to deep I don't care how bad it gets I will keep on reading it.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 8, 2007)

Zhang_Fei said:


> I've heard good things about Lone Wolf and Cub, I guess I should check it out.



Yhea its great, the grandaddy of all seinen.

It might take a few read throughs to fully get the impact, getting used to the pacing, historical refences and vocab, and the 1970's manga styles can take some time.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 8, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Nothing lol if I am to deep I don't care how bad it gets I will keep on reading it.



This can be true, I don't like Naruto at all anymore but I'm too familiar with it, once upon a time I bonded with it, so hate it now though I may I'm still reading it every week.

But that goes to show how bad Gantz, Inu-Yasha and Rave were to me. I was in deep but I didn't care. Never bonded with them to begin with. That and they upped the bad ante, Shinjuku massacre = wtf stupid.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 8, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I've only read the first volume of Angel Sanctuary. I'm reluctant to continue with the series. Not a fan of that type of artwork.


Good show, Angel Sanctuary was ridiculously overwrought. I can't believe I finished it. I deleted it as soon as I did. As for the ones I didn't finish.
Air Gear had beautiful art but retarded writing.
Tenjo Tenge same as above.
I usually doggedly stick to a series even if I don't like it. Take Bleach and Naruto. They're pretty stupid now but I keep up still.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 8, 2007)

I think Tenjou Tenge had a lot of potential but the excessive fanservicey ecchi just ruined the overall manga IMO. It really doesn't help much when you're trying to have a serious story and all of a sudden you start seeing tits all over.


----------



## tictactoc (Dec 8, 2007)

Rave  Grew tired of the wackass fights.


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Dec 8, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> I think Tenjou Tenge had a lot of potential but the excessive fanservicey ecchi just ruined the overall manga IMO. It really doesn't help much when you're trying to have a serious story and all of a sudden you start seeing tits all over.



This is what happened to High School of the Dead.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Dec 8, 2007)

piccun said:


> Jojo's bizzarre adventures.
> Barely managed to end the second  volume through atrocious sufferings. Couldn't go any further.


BURN IN HELL! It does start off a little bit slow, but once you get into it, it's hands down the best series I have ever read


Series I have dropped

Bleach- Hueco Mundo
Naruto- Sasuke Deidara fight (I did pick it up again later but, god that fight ruined everything good the chuunin exams built up for the series)
Inuyasha- nuff said


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Dec 8, 2007)

I had no problem with the tits in Tenjou Tenge... The problem was that at some times the story was too retarded ("This school is a fighting paradise" WTF is that shit?). But it has some cool moments (specially with that guy with no powers but that can kick some serious butt).

I really tried to read One Piece, but I stopped at the Skypea arc.

Ayashi no Ceres I had no patience to read. BORING (but Fushigi Yugi by the same mangaka is good).

D.Gray-Man I also stopped reading.


----------



## kyubijim (Dec 8, 2007)

*Cowboy Bebop*. It's the one instance where I thought the anime is actually better than the manga.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 8, 2007)

*d. gray man*- I coudn't really get attached to the characters
*Yakkita japan* (or something)- It started getting boring after awhile, you can only go so far with a story about bread I guess
*Highschool of the dead*- I'll still check it out, I love the panels in a couple of chapters where you see how people who were infected used to live, I don't understand why the artist would ruin a good story with ridiculously huge breasted highschool girls. 
*Airgear*- I guess it gets good but the characters werent that original and again with the fan service
*Tsubasa reservoir*- I feel like a big part of the manga is dressing the characters up in pretty outfits, the two main characters are boring in my opinion and clamp has this thing with dragging out a mystery. I guess its a good way to keep the reader hooked but they basically throw out a mystery and than solve it 100+ chapters later
*Melancholy or haruhi*- the anime was amazing! The manga's art just isn't on par 
The new manga by the artist of fruits basket- Im hoping it gets better but for now I feel like it's lacking that special something that made fruits basket one of my favorite mangas
*Superior*- Liked it at first but the art is started to bother me



whew, theres a couple more but they're sort of misc ones.


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 8, 2007)

piccun said:


> Jojo's bizzarre adventures.
> Barely managed to end the second  volume through atrocious sufferings. Couldn't go any further.



That's the last manga that would come to my mind 
It's an absolute masterpiece, just wait till you get to part 3 and stands appear.
Plus Parts 1 and 2 are pretty epic as well.

None for me, even though i hate some like Naruto, i don't stop reading it.


----------



## Slips (Dec 8, 2007)

Berserk - read 3 volumes did'nt do anything for me

and before the haters arive read that sentence carfully theres no dissing the bloody manga I just didnt enjoy it.

and no I'm not going to continue nor give it another chance save your energy eh


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 8, 2007)

Hikaru no Go - Boring as hell. Seriously, a shounen manga about Go?
Bleach - overhyped and boring as hell.
One Piece - overly exaggerated facial expressions and boring plots that are usually based around fighting a bunch of grunts, then some strong minion, then the boss while all of the grunts watch and eventually root for Luffy.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Mahou Sensei Negima* - Own the Tokyopop Volumes up to #13 and read up to the end of Chao Lingshens arc and then lost interest. The only thing that really held me on was that the fights were usually quite interesting (when compared beside Bleach lately) but then it just seemed to drag on and on and on and got too confusing....

I've come close to stopping reading *Bleach* because of the Hueco Mundo Arc and the seemingly shitty ending it's been given...Naruto Shippuuden (manga) is sucking pretty badly - all those interesting characters in Part 1 Chuunin Exams and now they're all just pushed to the side to makeway for mini-nukes, Sharingans and Uchihas....


----------



## Zephos (Dec 8, 2007)

Slips said:


> Berserk - read 3 volumes did'nt do anything for me
> 
> and before the haters arive read that sentence carfully theres no dissing the bloody manga I just didnt enjoy it.
> 
> and no I'm not going to continue nor give it another chance save your energy eh



Thats like watching the Lord of the Rings until Frodo leaves the Shire, and leaving because you didn't like the story about midgets living in hillsides, not hated it, but didn't really enjoy teh whole midgets running around at parties thing.

This is coming from someone who did exactly what you did awhile ago. Do not make this mistake. The first three volumes are completely substandard and completely unlike everything that comes after. 
Don't shake this off as fanboy rage. This is mutual understanding.


----------



## Slips (Dec 8, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Thats like watching the Lord of the Rings until Frodo leaves the Shire, and leaving because you didn't like the story about midgets living in hillsides, not hated it, but didn't really enjoy teh whole midgets running around at parties thing.
> 
> This is coming from someone who did exactly what you did awhile ago. Do not make this mistake. The first three volumes are completely substandard and completely unlike everything that comes after.
> Don't shake this off as fanboy rage. This is mutual understanding.



Read the last part of the post 

I have no intention what so ever of continuing the only reason I upload it is because its popular. Once its uploaded I deleate the files from my hardrive without so much as a second glance.

Besides I have enough manga to enjoy at the moment I have no intention of adding something that bored me in the mix too

The anime was terrible as well


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2007)

It just strikes me as odd that the first three volumes of Berserk didn't do ANYTHING for you.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 8, 2007)

Some more...

Claymore - art was terribly boring and bland.
Xenon - enjoy the story, but the art is just so... blegh.
DNAngel - Used to read this, but eventually got tired of the overly dramatic love scenes.
Chobits - don't necessarily hate it, but I just stopped reading it.
Beck - story is kind of cool but the art is tedious and boring.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 8, 2007)

One Piece. I got sick of it after the horrific final battles of the Alabasta arc, but decided to stick with it until chapter 420ish. After yet another series of horrific battles and stupid events at the end of Eneis Lobby,(the main villain accidentally blowing up his own base? Giraffes? Soap? Zipper people? Wtf?!) I quit. The fact that the current arc has a villain with so much fail that I can not even put it into words does not help either.

I also quit Air Gear after 3 chapters. And I quit Berserk after I realized its repetitive plot was going nowhere fast after the Eclipse.


----------



## King Bookah (Dec 8, 2007)

What? Arabasta had the best fights in the series by far. I could understand not liking Enies Lobby (cuz it was pretty poor during the 2nd half), but Arabasta? That's insane.  And warning, you're about to be burned for like Naruto, just saying.

But anyways, the only manga I quite was Inuyasha, the shit was just too bad for me to continue. I knew they were never gonna kill Naraku so I just said "fuck it" and stopped.  The only series to date I've quit since I'm too deep in most to just quit.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 8, 2007)

King Bookah said:


> What? Arabasta had the best fights in the series by far. I could understand not liking Enies Lobby (cuz it was pretty poor during the 2nd half), but Arabasta? That's insane.  And warning, you're about to be burned for like Naruto, just saying.



I liked Zoro vs. Mr. 1, that was a good fight, and Luffy vs. Crocodile was tolerable. But I found Nami's, Chopper/Usopps, and especially Sanji's fights to be full of too much bullshit. I also hated that damn ballerina. I mean, I don't have anything against gay people...But it was taken too far. Transexuals can be done stylishly (Elendria the Crimsonail from Trigun), but Oda didn't pull it off and he came off as simply annoying to me.

And yes, I agree that Alabasta had the best fights in the series. But that ain't saying much. Personally, Zoro vs. Mr. 1 and the revelation of who the first wave of CP9 agents were, were the only two moments in the series I enjoyed.

And OMFG!!!!! People will insult me for liking Naruto?! I don't know what I'll do....I mean I'll think about it as I lay in bed and...Sleep, like a log. Of course the very fact that people who criticize One Piece or like Naruto have to be _warned_ that they will face verbal assaults is lulz in and of itself. Luckily such things do not concern me, it's all just comics.


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 8, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I've only read the first volume of Angel Sanctuary. I'm reluctant to continue with the series. Not a fan of that type of artwork.



who is..lol


----------



## LuckyChiky (Dec 8, 2007)

SENTINEL said:


> who is..lol



I am 

@Topic:
Air gear. I stopped at volume 3 or so, it just was... ridiculous D:


----------



## Totitos (Dec 8, 2007)

Inuyasha~ repetitive 

Naruto~ it has drop down his quality.  I liked it at the beginning but not anymore.

Bleach~ current arc is fail.


----------



## hachiroku7143 (Dec 8, 2007)

Bleach - boring plot with no signs of improvement
One Piece - boring characters with no personality
PoT - DBZ Tennis


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> I just could not get into them.  I usually finish series too since I'm a completist, but I couldn't go on with these series.



this is me.  when I read I series I must read it all even if I dislike it (personality quirk of mine) I've yet to read anything that was so horrible i just stopped. Legendz was close though but it was four volume manga so I hung in there.

I'd have quit MAR by now but i'm so close to then end so i'll continue it eventually.  I'm pretty much done with Shaman king though since it's an incomplete series


----------



## tictactoc (Dec 8, 2007)

Kaki said:


> It just strikes me as odd that the first three volumes of Berserk didn't do ANYTHING for you.



Funny thing is that  the own author of Berserk said that the beginning of his manga sucked ass (for him), and he really begun the story with the flashback


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 8, 2007)

Even the first 3 volumes of Berserk were awesome.......


----------



## Zephos (Dec 8, 2007)

Megaharrison said:


> And I quit Berserk after I realized its repetitive plot was going nowhere fast after the Eclipse.



Enlighten me, how is it repetitive.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 8, 2007)

You see what I don't understand is that someone likes Naruto but under the same breath they claim that *Berserk* is repetitive.


----------



## blackness (Dec 8, 2007)

Bleach - Crappy Art, crappy story
Naruto - Sucks balls, lost interest at chapter 5
One Piece - Brainless story, uninteresting characters, ugly art
Berserk - Stupid excuse for weakly executed gore
Claymore - Lifeless drawings, uninspired world
Blame - Does he draw with his feet?

I'm soooooo gonna stick to Takeuchi Naoko's Sailor Moon D:


----------



## Man in Black (Dec 8, 2007)

I hear great things about Berserk.

*Bleach* - Horrible.

*Naruto* - Part 2 

*Super Android Botfest 2910* - This series was just pure shit the art was pure shit(worse than HxH). The story was pure shit.


----------



## Man in Black (Dec 8, 2007)

blackness said:


> Bleach - Crappy Art, crappy story
> Naruto - Sucks balls, lost interest at chapter 5
> One Piece - Brainless story, uninteresting characters, ugly art
> Berserk - Stupid excuse for weakly executed gore
> ...


Your joking right?


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Dec 8, 2007)

*Bleach* Silly and repititive plot devices. Full of plot holes. A specifically strong lack of character development. Very slow pacing. No one freakin' dies!!

*D.Gray Man* Fights are boring, prolonged and predictable. Uninteresting characters. Lack of character development. Confusing illustrations and panels. The earl is more annoying than anything else. Cliche.

*Inuyasha* Do I really need to explain?

*Air Gear* The theme of rollerblades was lame.


----------



## Notorious (Dec 8, 2007)

Stopped Naruto at 371
Stopped Bleach at 299


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 8, 2007)

blackness said:


> Berserk - Stupid excuse for weakly executed gore



I suggest reading the words next time.


----------



## blackness (Dec 8, 2007)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Your joking right?


Of course I am...


----------



## theshad (Dec 8, 2007)

Tsubasa Resorvoir Chronicles, and Jojo's Bizarre Adventure are the only mangas off the top of my head that I thought were so bad I couldn't continue reading them. Naruto will probably get there soon.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 8, 2007)

Bleach, Naruto, Claymore, and My Balls.

Just pick any reason that was already given by others previously.


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Dec 8, 2007)

kyubijim said:


> *Cowboy Bebop*. It's the one instance where I thought the anime is actually better than the manga.



Agreed, anime was great, good music.



Lilykt7 said:


> *Yakkita japan* (or something)- It started getting boring after awhile, you can only go so far with a story about bread I guess



I should beat you for saying this , Yakitate's amazing.  I do believe it could have ended after the Monaco arc though.  



Dr. David Friendly said:


> Beck - story is kind of cool but the art is tedious and boring.



aye the art isn't amazing (I mean you just can't convey music through images) but I read it for the story.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 8, 2007)

In case anyones wondering about bebop, the anime came first, manga was a spin-off tie-in.


----------



## Judgemento (Dec 8, 2007)

One piece: I forgot why I dropped it... maybe it was because I dint have time to read it all carefully and looking at how many chapters it has dint help.

Angel Sanctuary: Dint like :/

Tenjou tenge: It was nice and all but something was missing... 

These are the mangas I coulnt get into.
The ones that are bad are.... none I only dropped thhe ones above because there was something "missing" (Like good characters, style, writing , easy to understand and all that stuff) and I have yet to encounter a manga that fails so much that I would hate it.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 8, 2007)

oh crap I forgot something added

Angel Sanctuary

Adachi Mitsuri's mangas -  story is great.. but boring

Lone Wolf and Cub

TRChronicles


----------



## Chlorine (Dec 8, 2007)

My Balls and Angel Sancurary.


----------



## hussamb (Dec 8, 2007)

dont kill me but death note, after L death, i felt so boring from the manga, the writer just add more things to make the manga longer


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 8, 2007)

Inuyashit-There comes a time where you just have to flush shit down the toilet.

Suzuka-When Suzuka goes to America the series just goes down the toilet.

I came seriously close to just dropping Bleach, but then Kenpachi showed up and I was reeled back in.

Same thing with Naruto. The Kakuzu/Naruto and Hidan/Shikamaru fights were a motherfucking embarrassment. 2 straight arcs that flat out sucked ass. The fact that questions are finally about to be answered kept me reading in spite of a cast of characters that are about as entertaining as a dead pigeon on the street (this of course excludes the Mist ninja and Jiraiya).





Lilykt7 said:


> *Highschool of the dead*- I'll still check it out, I love the panels in a couple of chapters where you see how people who were infected used to live, *I don't understand why the artist would ruin a good story with ridiculously huge breasted highschool girls.*



Probably because the author does freakin hentai doujins.



> dont kill me but death note, after L death, i felt so boring from the manga, the writer just add more things to make the manga longer



That's how a lot of people feel.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 8, 2007)

Lucifer said:


> oh crap I forgot something added
> 
> Angel Sanctuary
> 
> ...





Okay I give you Niji-iro T?garashi didn't like that manga also eventhough I liked H2 I felt it went on a bit too long. Touch on the other hand is dead on perfect I'm loving the series currently watching it on Veoh they have all the episodes there. 

His current series Cross Game is also pretty good especially with the recent development of a new character:


*Spoiler*: __ 



She looks just like a grown up version of Wakaba. And it shows Koh may end up having feelings towards her but doesn't want to fall for her just because she looks like Wakaba.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 8, 2007)

Zhang_Fei said:


> Agreed, anime was great, good music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 noooooo


----------



## roninmedia (Dec 8, 2007)

Tenjou Tenge - Took what should be a good story with good art and totally screwed up by over-complicating and trying to be more than it is.

Unbalance X Unbalance - Never could be sympathetic with the main character. A little too petty in the drama. 

Angel Densetsu - Once again, the main character failed to resound with me. Art is not that great; I was hoping I could manage with a good plot but it just never worked for me. It has great ratings; it is possible I may consider it again one day.

Imouto Wa Shishunki - Supposed to be a 4 panel style in the form of Azumanga Daioh involving sexual humor. Never found the humor. 

Almost anything by Adachi. I somehow get turned off by his drawing style.


----------



## Yellow (Dec 8, 2007)

Inuyasha-It was alright for a while but the same repetitive thing gets boring after a while and it's much too fucking long. The author should've ended it a long time ago.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 9, 2007)

This thread is endless.

When it's just about what people don't like then every manga is on this list it's just a matter of who encountered what.


Personally i've readen a few chapters of lots of mangas that i droped right away for one reason or the other.


----------



## Kumanri (Dec 9, 2007)

A mini list of the manga that I dropped and never will pick up again.

D. Gray-man: stopped at manga vol 3, anime ep 3. I sold both the manga and anime to someone else!!
Shaman King: somewhere close to the end
One Piece: I curse the person who left a stack of this manga in my room.
Hunter x Hunter: same case as One Piece
Death Note: I have all the manga, but for the last 4 volumes, I read an average of 20 pages each, so I didn't really finish this series.


I think I gave away some other series that I didn't like eventually.


----------



## BVB (Dec 9, 2007)

Ichigo100% - wasn't fun reading a all


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 9, 2007)

The last chapters of HxH were epic though, if you haven't read them.

And what's so bad about JJBA? I understand that some people might not like the art, but the rest is just awesome.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 9, 2007)

*Bleach*- Got repetative imo...the current arc is meh.
*Inuyasha*- enough has been said already.
*Shaman King*- I didn't necassarily hate this series, just lost intrest.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow, people dropped Claymore for the art? Yeah, look at this terrible art


A kindergartener could draw that shit There are a lot more examples but imageshack is being a bitch today.

Anyway...

Tenjou Tenge- dragged down by too much fanservice and a convoluted plot.  Not that bad of a series I just lost interest.
High School of the Dead- Some people say it has depth but I don't see it.
Zetman- First volume was great, after that I saw a lot of unnecessary graphic content and way too much focus on a really stupid character.
Death Note- Lost interest after L died
Bleach- Round and round we go..hate the main character and the plot and fights have been bullshit for a while.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 9, 2007)

JJBA. I'm usually not the type to bitch about the art, but I couldn't get into this one, sorry.




The Faint Smile said:


> Wow, people dropped Claymore for the art? Yeah, look at this terrible art
> 
> 
> A kindergartener could draw that shit There are a lot more examples but imageshack is being a bitch today.


Yeah, just look at that crappy use of tones and stuff. Makes my eyes bleed.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 9, 2007)

_Fairy Tail:_ It was okay as long as I could read many chapters in one go, but each chapter on its own does not interest me much.
_Prince of Tennis:_ Started on it several times, but could never get into it and dropped it all along.
And pretty much every shoujo I read except for Kagen no tsuki and Nana. Nana is losing it's charm now, as well, though. =/


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Dec 9, 2007)

Hunter x Hunter. It bored me to tears.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 9, 2007)

CaptainAWB said:


> Hunter x Hunter. It bored me to tears.



You should keep reading, you would have liked Biscuit's









clothing style.


----------



## Codde (Dec 9, 2007)

Kaki said:


> It just strikes me as odd that the first three volumes of Berserk didn't do ANYTHING for you.


I initially stopped Berserk for some time after reading the first three volumes a few years ago. Though I eventually gave it another try and it got better, but for the past few volumes (save for the latest chapter) it's been iuninteresting, though not enough to drop. But to say the last, I find Naruto more interesting recently.

I don't really "drop" mangas much (at least frequently), I might stop reading it temporarily and eventually pick it up again most of the time.

Reborn is the latest one I've dropped, I found it sort of interesting in the beginnin and it really picked up during the Mukurou and Varia arc but once the fights started in the Varia arc, especially the Ring of Thunder portion, I just found it horribly cliche (and the main character annoying) and had to drop it. 

Fairy Tail - Somehwat the same as above though I only read about 40 chapters, had potential, but ended up being very generic with a meh cast of characters. Though I might eventually give it another try.

Ichigo 100%  - Not sure why I bothered to read this, but stopped at volume 18, didn't care to read the final volume once it was scanslated.

Mahou Sensei Negami - Shotacon? Didn't care to read past volume 2.

Samurai Deeper Kyo - Horribly generic and cliche, and at the same time ridiuclous (but in the same sense Shounen tend to be with abiliites.)


----------



## Kaki (Dec 9, 2007)

Did you watch the Berserk anime first? Do you watch much anime at all? Can you say what initially turned you away with Berserk? I'm a few volumes behind at the moment. 


> I don't really "drop" mangas much (at least frequently), I might stop reading it temporarily and eventually pick it up again most of the time.


 Same for me. 

I like the art and some of the standard action of SDK.


----------



## hachiroku7143 (Dec 9, 2007)

Now I'm a bit hesitant in starting Berserk.  I was planning on reading it after JJBA.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 9, 2007)

hachiroku7143 said:


> Now I'm a bit hesitant in starting Berserk.  I was planning on reading it after JJBA.


Don't be, it's awsome.
Not gonna hurt ya to check it out atleast


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 9, 2007)

You really shouldn't drop Berserk until at least after you give the Band of the Hawk section a chance.  Probably my favorite story in any manga right there...Lately Berserk has been kind of boring but I'm not quite caught up so it may have picked up again.

2 more I dropped that I forgot about:
Samurai Deeper Kyo: It was ok...nothing really grabbed me after 30 some chapters though.
Rosario Vampire: I chose to pick up this manga under the influence of drugs, that's my excuse


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 9, 2007)

I quit Rosario Vampire mid chapter. =/


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Dec 9, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> Tenjou Tenge- dragged down by too much fanservice and a convoluted plot.  Not that bad of a series I just lost interest.
> High School of the Dead- Some people say it has depth but I don't see it.
> Zetman- First volume was great, after that I saw a lot of unnecessary graphic content and way too much focus on a really stupid character.
> Death Note- Lost interest after L died
> Bleach- Round and round we go..hate the main character and the plot and fights have been bullshit for a while.



I used to think I was the only one who didn't like TenTen, but it's good to see people who realize the fanservice is actually ridiculous.  As for High School of the Dead, it does have depth in the sense that because it's exploring the ramifications of a post-apocalyptic scenario and the reactions of the people, but it gets lost with the authors attempts on humour and constant fanservice. 



Kyunoki said:


> _Fairy Tail:_ It was okay as long as I could read many chapters in one go, but each chapter on its own does not interest me much.



This is true for a lot of series, especially One Piece.  If that particular section is kind of bland you can quickly skim over it and get back to a section you like.  Hajime no Ippo also, as a whole is amazing, but yeah if a particular fight is dragging on, reading on a chapter basis can be a bit mundane.  That's why a good strategy for some manga is to wait until a full volume is released and then read it at your own pace.


----------



## Tokito (Dec 9, 2007)

I usually don't drop series, I just take a break ^^
BTW:
Could some of the TT-haters pls explain me how 2 sex-scenes and 1 yuri-scene in the first 4 volumes are a ridiculous among of fan-service and how a manga which anticipate the use of the brain from time to time is exuberant complicated?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 9, 2007)

Tokito said:


> I usually don't drop series, I just take a break ^^
> BTW:
> Could some of the TT-haters pls explain me how 2 sex-scenes and 1 yuri-scene in the first 4 volumes are a ridiculous among of fan-service and how a manga which anticipate the use of the brain from time to time is exuberant complicated?



Even when there isn't straight sex there's all sorts of fan service.  I recall one chapter in the big flashback that was literally like 7 or 8 pages of different positions(that was about when I called it quits).  There's also the excessive rape scenes and that blown up pregnant chick.  

I like smart manga: I love Berserk, Gunnm, Monster, 20th Century Boys etc.  TT isn't that smart, it's got semi complex martial arts and a convoluted plot..

Edit- Before you call me out for my double standard with Berserk and TT(both have rape and exploding pregnant chicks), Berserk more than makes up for it with it's brilliant characterization and plot.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Dec 9, 2007)

....Bleach[checked out 1 chapter and a few chapter shots.]....Pokemon.....Erm....Pretty much any manga expet Miracle Girls,the one with the girl who wants to rule a planet and gets shot and the a guy acidentaly kills girl and her dog[it has transformer like things]and...Naruto[believe it!!1!!!!]


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 9, 2007)

Tokito said:


> I usually don't drop series, I just take a break ^^
> BTW:
> Could some of the TT-haters pls explain me how 2 sex-scenes and 1 yuri-scene in the first 4 volumes are a ridiculous among of fan-service and how a manga which anticipate the use of the brain from time to time is exuberant complicated?



Sex scenes and yuri scenes aren't the only kinds of fanservice. I'm talking about instances where breasts are almost visible or clothes start to rip during fights. 

You're seriously mistaken if you think TT is actually a complicated manga. Try reading Berserk, Vagabond, Monster, 20/21st Century Boys, Akira, Gunnm if you want complicated plots.


----------



## Masaki (Dec 9, 2007)

Pika-chan said:


> ....Bleach[checked out 1 chapter and a few chapter shots.]....*Pokemon*.....Erm....Pretty much any manga expet Miracle Girls,the one with the girl who wants to rule a planet and gets shot and the a guy acidentaly kills girl and her dog[it has transformer like things]and...Naruto[believe it!!1!!!!]



This is manga.

I can imagine you're talking about the anime, right?


----------



## Sylar (Dec 9, 2007)

I've now dropped Bleach and Naruto.

What a waste of my time....


----------



## Tash (Dec 9, 2007)

Inuyasha: I dropped it a while back, but then I heard it was about to end picked it up again, but BIG SURPRISE it looped again, I might pick it back up once it ends just to see if Naraku actually dies.

Zatch Bell: Just got lost in the mix of JJBA, FT, HxH, at some point I just stopped reading.


----------



## Tokito (Dec 9, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> Even when there isn't straight sex there's all sorts of fan service.  I recall one chapter in the big flashback that was literally like 7 or 8 pages of different positions(that was about when I called it quits).  There's also the excessive rape scenes and that blown up pregnant chick.
> 
> I like smart manga: I love Berserk, Gunnm, Monster, 20th Century Boys etc.  TT isn't that smart, it's got semi complex martial arts and a convoluted plot..
> 
> Edit- Before you call me out for my double standard with Berserk and TT(both have rape and exploding pregnant chicks), Berserk more than makes up for it with it's brilliant characterization and plot.





~Shin~ said:


> Sex scenes and yuri scenes aren't the only kinds of fanservice. I'm talking about instances where breasts are almost visible or clothes start to rip during fights.
> 
> You're seriously mistaken if you think TT is actually a complicated manga. Try reading Berserk, Vagabond, Monster, 20/21st Century Boys, Akira, Gunnm if you want complicated plots.



Well if there are fighting, using techniques which are capable of damaging the surroundings. Wouldn't it be only logical that the cloths of the fighters suffer damage as-well? You call it fan-service, I would call it "more realistic" 

However I think you guy's are exaggerate a bit. 
I mean Berserk got quite some fan-service as-well with Caska and Farneze.  

Besides I never said TT is complicated, I just wanted to know how come ppl think it is complicated, cause that's what some said in this thread.


----------



## Gritz (Dec 9, 2007)

I never got into InuYasha.  I just am NOT a real big romance guy.  Other than that, I've have not dropped a manga.  The newest chapters of One Piece, Naruto, and Bleach are the highlights of my week after tedious days of schoolwork.   And, once again, I am shocked at how much Naruto hate there is.  I'm starting to wonder if ANYONE on this forum likes Naruto.  I mean, JESUS! 

Kishi sucks!!

KISHI'S RIDING UCHIHA COCK!! HIS MANGA IS HAXX!! WAHHH!!! 

My God! Just read the damn story.  You are reading FREE NARUTO MANGA! At the most, you outta be on your knees THANKING Kishi for writing this story.  Not complaining that he is not following your wet dreams about what you THINK the Naruto manga should be like.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 9, 2007)

^Good luck with that argument.  I'll keep following Naruto just because I want to see how the story ends.  I find myself caring less with each week though..

@Tokitos, That bothers me in any manga.  Berserk is just good enough for me to get past my reservations of such things.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't like the art in Berserk so much. It's like the artist wants to be realistic but also have very super deformed characters as well. That's why I prefer manga like Gantz, mainly because the art is all fairly realistic without any kind of super deformed emotions.


----------



## /root (Dec 9, 2007)

KISHI HAS THE WAY AND HE WILL SAVE US ALL


----------



## BakaKage (Dec 9, 2007)

I wouldn't say they are bad but, I've stopped reading:

Katekyou Hitman Reborn - I just couldn't get into it, and the thought of a baby assassin was amusing at first then, it just became ridiculous.

Yakitate Japan - I only followed it because of it's over the top humor but after the Monaco Cup it just wasn't as good as before. Maybe I'll take it up again later.


----------



## Cipher (Dec 9, 2007)

I stopped Air Gear once it introduced the Gravity Children and suddenly rollerskates were serious business.


----------



## Brigade (Dec 9, 2007)

*Inuyasha got boring*


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't hate me but I gave up on Berserk. It was a great manga but it just lacked something. Also there was just too much to read, I read about 30 chapters before I gave up, the manga is too grisly and miserable for me. I picked it up again once but everytime I saw 280+ chapters to get through, I just gave up.


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 9, 2007)

*Berserk:* Gave that up after Griffith sacrificed the entire band of the hawk, I just could not get where the mangaka was going with the story after that.

*Bleach:* Gave it up after hueco mundo and I realized it was just gonna be a regurgitation of the soul society arc.

*MAR:* Because it was to cliche predictable and the characters were paper thin.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 9, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> *Berserk:* Gave that up after Griffith sacrificed the entire band of the hawk, I just could not get where the mangaka was going with the story after that.
> 
> .



You do realize that whole scene/arc was a flashback right?


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 9, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I don't like the art in Berserk so much. It's like the artist wants to be realistic but also have very super deformed characters as well. That's why I prefer manga like Gantz, mainly because the art is all fairly realistic without any kind of super deformed emotions.



Berserk's art is much more masterful than Gantz's. And what's your problem, I mean these deformed faces are on purpose and they aren't that often in the manga. Some say Gantz's art is too clinical. It's too clean.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hyouba said:


> I stopped Air Gear once it introduced the Gravity Children and suddenly rollerskates were serious business.



lol yea the art was so cool sometimes I actually forgot that they basically riding rollerskates except with a cooler name.

Aokiji- it's just his opinion, some people perfer different art styles thats all


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 9, 2007)

Gritz said:


> And, once again, I am shocked at how much Naruto hate there is.  I'm starting to wonder if ANYONE on this forum likes Naruto.  I mean, JESUS!
> 
> Kishi sucks!!
> 
> ...



Yeah yeah, been there done that.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 9, 2007)

Lilykt7 said:


> Aokiji- it's just his opinion, some people perfer different art styles thats all



I know, but there are well drawn manga and there are less well drawn manga. Berserk is definitely the former, no opinion can change that.


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Dec 9, 2007)

BakaKage said:


> Yakitate Japan - I only followed it because of it's over the top humor but after the Monaco Cup it just wasn't as good as before. Maybe I'll take it up again later.



Aye, part I had the best humour in it, later instances aren't so funny.  Like I said before to someone else, it could have ended after Monaco Cup.  There's still some pretty good cooking techs in the newer chaps though.



CrimemasterGogo said:


> Don't hate me but I gave up on Berserk. It was a great manga but it just lacked something. *Also there was just too much to read*, I read about 30 chapters before I gave up, the manga is too grisly and miserable for me. I picked it up again once but everytime I saw 280+ chapters to get through, I just gave up.



You're the second (maybe third) person in this thread to mention "it's too long" which I don't get - most of the time I WANT the series to be long, so that I can keep enjoying it.  Length shouldn't matter unless you mean it got repetitive or boring or the story collapsed because of it.  But the way you guys make it sound, it sounds like you're just too lazy to keep up with it, which is no excuse.

@Tokio, TenTen isn't complicated, it just has a messed up plot that makes no sense.  At least at the point where I read it, I don't recall very well since it was a couple of years ago.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 9, 2007)

Initial D.

Character design was horrible.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2007)

> You're the second (maybe third) person in this thread to mention "it's too long" which I don't get - most of the time I WANT the series to be long, so that I can keep enjoying it. Length shouldn't matter unless you mean it got repetitive or boring or the story collapsed because of it. But the way you guys make it sound, it sounds like you're *just too lazy to keep up with it*, which is no excuse.



Yes it can be aslong as it wants when Im caught up with it but if your beginning a manga then its not that great. And no im not lazy, I don't have alot of free time anyway, and I end up spending most of my allocated anime/manga time on here


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Dec 9, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Yes it can be aslong as it wants when Im caught up with it but if your beginning a manga then its not that great. And no im not lazy, I don't have alot of free time anyway, and I end up spending most of my allocated anime/manga time on here



For me it's different, I don't WANT to be caught up, sure it's nice since you can talk to others about it w/out fear of spoilers, but I rather have the option of "hey I feel like reading 5 chapters today"  than only being able to read 1 on a weekly basis.  Not being caught up is great in that sense.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 10, 2007)

i cant say, whether its good or not, because i didnt read far enough, but after reading the first volume of jo jos bizarre adventure i stopped, i was expecting a lot more from how greatly its hyped

stopped reading death after misa became fodder
stopped reading monster, just didnt like it


----------



## Miracle (Dec 10, 2007)

Gritz said:


> Kishi sucks!!
> 
> KISHI'S RIDING UCHIHA COCK!! HIS MANGA IS HAXX!! WAHHH!!!
> 
> My God! Just read the damn story.  You are reading FREE NARUTO MANGA! At the most, you outta be on your knees THANKING Kishi for writing this story.  Not complaining that he is not following your wet dreams about what you THINK the Naruto manga should be like.




I like Naruto, and I would recommend it to anyone who likes good characters.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 10, 2007)

> My God! Just read the damn story.  You are reading FREE NARUTO MANGA! At the most, you outta be on your knees THANKING Kishi for writing this story.



That logic makes no sense whatsoever.



> Not complaining that he is not following your wet dreams about what you THINK the Naruto manga should be like.



So basically you don't actually have an arguement defending Naruto? 
Same as it ever was.


----------



## Botzu (Dec 10, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> *REC*: I loved the anime but manga just got too stale too quick.
> 
> *Ichigo 100%*: Just couldn't get into it. Characters were way too weak IMO.
> 
> *Pastel*: Way too cliche and characters were horrible.



T_T pastel makes me rage... it was so dragged out... was like the main characters spine was non-existent.

air gear : i despise the type of humor they use... poop jokes really never were funny for me


----------



## Zephos (Dec 10, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> *Berserk:* Gave that up after Griffith sacrificed the entire band of the hawk, I just could not get where the mangaka was going with the story after that.



Revenge story.
Apocalypse story.

Its actually very very simple.
You must have done something wrong.


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn, I never could figure out why there is so much Naruto hate in a Naruto forum. I'm guessing a silent majority continue to read and enjoy the manga while those who don't stay in the forums and whine away to indulge in some bizarre form of masochism. 

Anyway, some mangas off my head are Ikkitousen, Samurai Deeper Kyo, and One Piece.
1. Ikkitousen - As a healthy heterosexual male I enjoy watching big breasted women beating each other up as much as any other guy. The problem is that this seems to be all this manga has to offer. I could get that just watching hentai. I read manga for a good story and characters. The characters here were flat as cardboard, the female lead is a total airhead, and the plot is indecipherable. As far as I can tell, these teens are beating each other up just...because. I also watched a bit of the anime, which suffers from the same problem. When I saw the eye catch where they had the anime title printed on a girl's ass, I stopped. 

2. Samurai Deeper Kyo - It started out pretty good. OK fights and decent looking characters. Then, the plot started getting incredibly convoluted. There were dozens of characters who all had backstories with each other and who would keep shifting alliances. I just couldn't keep up. The fights started getting really ridiculous too.

3. One Piece - I read a few chapters, but for some reason it just never clicked. I didn't mind the art. I thought it was pretty good. It was just that I couldn't really connect with the characters, and the pathos just didn't reach me. I gave up after a while.

I came close to giving up on Tsubasa Chronicles and Negima. Tsubasa was getting kind of repetitive, but it got interesting once they got into the Tokyo Arc around chapter 120. Negima got bogged down on the Chao Lingshan arc, which just went on and on. Luckily, it got interesting again after it was over.

Admittingly Part II Naruto has some less than stellar parts. Kishi seems to have put Naruto himself into the background to give some development to other characters, like Sakura and the Akatsuki. Granted, they do need the development, but Naruto shouldn't be shafted because of that. Some of the arcs have been pretty lame too, like the Hidan and Kakuzu arc. And unfortunately the Sharingan is getting more powerups than Pre-Crisis Superman. However, recently the story has really been picking up now, and its getting really interesting again.

Also, maybe its just me but I don't find the plot of Berserk to be that good. I love the manga, but the plot was never anything special to me at least when compared to manga like Vagabond or Monster. Underneath all the violence and gore the plot was always somewhat predictable. What makes it stellar is the atmosphere, the art, the characterization, and the audacity/shock factor.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2007)

hcheng02 said:


> Also, maybe its just me but I don't find the plot of Berserk to be that good. I love the manga, but the plot was never anything special to me at least when compared to manga like Vagabond or Monster. Underneath all the violence and gore the plot was always somewhat predictable. *What makes it stellar is the atmosphere, the art, the characterization, and the audacity/shock factor.*



This is what makes it a terrific series, and easily up there with Vagabond and Monster.  A story is not defined by its plot, but by all the other factors that add to the overall story.  Any story has a basic plot that can be summarized in 2 to 3 sentences really.


----------



## hussamb (Dec 10, 2007)

i was going to start JOJO`s bizarre Adventure, but after knowing its 90 vol i stoped, i almost stop reading bereserk sevral times becoz its slow, and bleach too, the last arc is killing me


----------



## sundis (Dec 10, 2007)

Something I started but wished I stopped was Gantz. Same with Me Teru no Kimochi by the same mangka too. 

He's a good artist so it's nice eye candy, but the story never clicks correctly for me. I sort of feel hurt since there's always all these gimmicks being thrown in, like he'd win you over with vampire out of the blue. Makes me think, that he thinks, we're idiots. "To hell with the plot, if I give them godzilla-like monsters they'll shutup".

Same with Me Teru. Even though it's surpose to be semi-realistic, stuff gets thrown at you out of the blue to try to win you over. Talking about the sex scenes that detact from the story. Some of them quite random. 

Sort of a shame beacause both started out really good. Just something about consistency near the end. Although who knows when Gantz will end.


----------



## G@R-chan (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't like the term "bad" because it's just a matter of taste and enjoyment for oneself.

I've stopped reading:
- Bleach
- Tenjou Tenge
- Hayate the combat butler

Do not enjoy anymore but continue reading: Naruto


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> This is what makes it a terrific series, and easily up there with Vagabond and Monster.  A story is not defined by its plot, but by all the other factors that add to the overall story.  Any story has a basic plot that can be summarized in 2 to 3 sentences really.



a story is not defined by it's plot? 
A good story isn't that easy to summarize in a few sentences, at least if you're doing justice to the story. Although I agree a simple story could be made great by characters and some new ideas, I think plot is the biggest part of a good manga.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 10, 2007)

I may be wrong but isn't character development part of plot? Berserk has this in spades..it's among the best manga for character development.  

Also, you can give a basic summary of any story in a few lines, but the good ones take so much more that you're better off reading them to understand.  For example: Lolita is about the main character's obsession with a twelve year old girl.  

Does that come even close to describing the brilliance and depth of that novel? Hell no it doesn't.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 10, 2007)

Lilykt7 said:


> a story is not defined by it's plot?
> A good story isn't that easy to summarize in a few sentences, at least if you're doing justice to the story. Although I agree a simple story could be made great by characters and some new ideas, I think plot is the biggest part of a good manga.



Thats silly logic. Plot complexity is irrelevant if the author is focusing on the elements within it.
Apocalypse Now.
A soldier goes down a river in Vietnam to catch this crazy dude.
I don't know if youv'e seen it or not but is the basic plot at all important to what Apocalypse Now does and is about?

Character development is the main substance of Berserk.
And in a way that is the plot.
In fact.....thats even more true of Vagabond. Which you cited as a better example of plot.


What exactly is your issue with Berserk's plot?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah Vagabond doesn't really have an "astounding and extremely complex" plot. It's more about how Musashi changes as he goes on with life. 

Same with Berserk. Muira really concentrates on showing Gutts's physical and mental progression throughout the series. Berserk's plot could be summed up in one word: Revenge. But god knows that it's not all there is to Berserk...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 10, 2007)

I really like manga because of the art, the plot doesn't have to be "OMFGWTF THIS IS AMAZING". As long as the plot interests me and the art is good, I'll read it. Also, I like manga with a certain type of characters. Dragon Ball, for example. It's my favorite manga of all time, mainly because I think the art is simple and easy to understand, but also amazing and cool looking at the same time. I also think it's one of the only mangas that really represent that sort of "Good always beats Evil". The characters are all pure, and even though they don't always show it, fight to protect the planet they love. Seriously, even in manga like Naruto, the main character fights because he wants to become the Hokage, and Sasuke wants revenge, etc, etc... Naruto is one of my favorite mangas, but the cliches are just so dumb in the manga. Neji wants revenge, Sasuke wants revenge, every damn character wants revenge.


----------



## Way-Man (Dec 10, 2007)

Bambi and Her Pink Gun- call me old-fashioned but I believe that in a story you're supposed to root for the protagonist, and Bambi is the most unlikeable character I've ever seen in my life.  She's not cool, she's not good looking, she speaks like a 3 year old, and her abilities are completely non-credible.  I don't wanna root for her, I wanna see her get beaten to a pulp by a real G.  Since that didn't happen within the first  four chapters, I dropped it like it was hot.


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 10, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Thats silly logic. Plot complexity is irrelevant if the author is focusing on the elements within it.
> Apocalypse Now.
> A soldier goes down a river in Vietnam to catch this crazy dude.
> I don't know if youv'e seen it or not but is the basic plot at all important to what Apocalypse Now does and is about?
> ...



I'm pretty sure most people would say that Monster has a very complex plot, and is probably more complex than Berserk's. The plot of Monster has conspiracies within conspiracies, is really psychological, and has a villain which is like an Iago - someone who does evil simply because he can. Thats very hard to pull off effectively.

With Vagabond, it doesn't really follow a very set pattern even within character development. For example, the future rivalry of Musashi and Kojiro. It doesn't really fit into the best friends/rival archetype like Naruto VS Sasuke or Guts VS Griffith. They aren't really friends, nor do they know each other well. There isn't a very strong good vs evil dichotomy either. Yeah, Guts isn't really a shining knight in armor but he's basically the good guy, and Griffith as Femto is definitely bad. There is no way to spin sacrificing your comrades to demons, raping your best friend's girl, and trying to bring an age of darkness for your personal ambition as noble.

Whereas the plot in Berserk is highly reminiscent of fantasy novels. Not that its a bad thing, but you kind of know what to expect. Like how the rich girl Farneze starts out as a bitch but gradually turns nice. Or how Guts slowly goes dark and crazy from his quest but is pulled back from the brink by his companions. Griffith is the Big Bad, Rival, and Anti-Christ all rolled into one. Of course thats really oversimplifying things, and by no means did I say the plot for Berserk was bad. Its just that I think Monster and Vagabond are relatively more complex and less predictable. Sans the graphic details, I can sorta guess what will happen next in Berserk, which is not the case in Monster or Vagabond.


----------



## Tash (Dec 10, 2007)

Gritz said:


> I never got into InuYasha.  I just am NOT a real big romance guy.  Other than that, I've have not dropped a manga.  The newest chapters of One Piece, Naruto, and Bleach are the highlights of my week after tedious days of schoolwork.   And, once again, I am shocked at how much Naruto hate there is.  I'm starting to wonder if ANYONE on this forum likes Naruto.  I mean, JESUS!
> 
> Kishi sucks!!
> 
> ...


After reading manga like JJBA, HxH, OP, Berserk, Monster, ZP, YYH, etc. Naruto just doesn't do it for me anymore.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2007)

Naruto is a great manga, its just that we expect too much from it. If it wasn't a popular shonen then we'd probably rate it as one of the best, well atleast up there with the best. Bleach on the other hand tho just downright sucks.


----------



## Codde (Dec 10, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Did you watch the Berserk anime first? Do you watch much anime at all? Can you say what initially turned you away with Berserk? I'm a few volumes behind at the moment.
> Same for me.


I read the manga first and I felt there wasn't much to it. Just seemed to be overly gratuitious with violence, though eventually I picked it up again and read through the Golden Age arc (which wasn't the based arc in Berserk for me, but still got me very interested) 



> I like the art and some of the standard action of SDK.


The art is one of the few things above average in Samurai Deeper Kyo, though the overuse and placement of expressions and some character designs are somewhat off IMO.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2007)

Cool. For a while I didn't go for Hellsing because it just seemed like gratuitous bleeding and bullets. Then, I found ya, but it's badass and stylish. So, I definitely dug it once I picked it up.


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Dec 11, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Naruto is a great manga, *its just that we expect too much from it*. If it wasn't a popular shonen then we'd probably rate it as one of the best, well atleast up there with the best. Bleach on the other hand tho just downright sucks.



I can agree with this, I loved it until SRA and had high expectations, I guess too much so.  For shounen yes it's still probably one of the best, although once you compare it to seinen like Monster & Vagabond, then you realize it's full of holes.


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 11, 2007)

Zhang_Fei said:


> I can agree with this, I loved it until SRA and had high expectations, I guess too much so.  For shounen yes it's still probably one of the best, although once you compare it to seinen like Monster & Vagabond, then you realize it's full of holes.



What's SRA?

Yeah people expect way too much from Naruto. Its plot is fairly decent. At least people are interested in the characters and actually talk and debate about the history and mysteries. Its not just about fights and super powers. Besides, many other series make even less sense. The whole concept of Soul Society in Bleach barely makes any sense. People who complain about Naruto winning by Plot no Jutsu should see Ichigo, who only needs to _really_ try hard to win.

Also, to be fair to Naruto its not like seinen series are devoid of plot holes and bad logic. Even in Berserk there are plenty of plot points that don't make sense.
Case in point:


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2007)

hcheng02 said:


> I'm pretty sure most people would say that Monster has a very complex plot, and is probably more complex than Berserk's. The plot of Monster has conspiracies within conspiracies, is really psychological, and has a villain which is like an Iago - someone who does evil simply because he can. Thats very hard to pull off effectively.



No, Monster is easy to summarize.  Fallen doctor is attempting to kill the murderer he once saved.  That simple.  The reason why Monster is a true masterpiece is the character development, atmosphere, and growing sense of suspense.  

Any story can be summarized in a few sentences, it's the way the author tells the story that makes it worth reading.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 11, 2007)

> With Vagabond, it doesn't really follow a very set pattern even within character development. For example, the future rivalry of Musashi and Kojiro. It doesn't really fit into the best friends/rival archetype like Naruto VS Sasuke or Guts VS Griffith.



Your being very premature about something weve barely seen at all.
I would go as far as to say they don't even have a relationship yet. They met once, seemed to repect eachother and boom, that was it.



> There isn't a very strong good vs evil dichotomy either.



They've been omnously referencing Kojiro following the spiral of killing while not being very aware of what he's doing. While Musashi is struggling against following that road all the way. Its leading to a polarizing dichotomy if ever I've seen one.



> Yeah, Guts isn't really a shining knight in armor but he's basically the good guy, and Griffith as Femto is definitely bad. There is no way to spin sacrificing your comrades to demons, raping your best friend's girl, and trying to bring an age of darkness for your personal ambition as noble.



But there's the complexity of Griffith's old self in the mix, and likewise Gutt's own sins are slowly devouring him from the inside, theres a strong desire deep in Gutts to do what Griffith did to reach him. Both characters are hardly as black and white as your imagining them to be.



> Whereas the plot in Berserk is highly reminiscent of fantasy novels. Not that its a bad thing, but you kind of know what to expect. Like how the rich girl Farneze starts out as a bitch but gradually turns nice.



I'm no fantasy buff, but thats not really a huge cliche I'm aware of.



> Or how Guts slowly goes dark and crazy from his quest but is pulled back from the brink by his companions.



Like Musashi? Tamer perhaps, but thats mostly due to Vagabond not being as high strung as Berserk.



> Sans the graphic details, I can sorta guess what will happen next in Berserk, which is not the case in Monster or Vagabond.



Ok, what will happend next?
I can guess on Vagabond myself rather easily.
Musashi will recuperate from the massacre by chilling out, taking some time off from the sword life.



hcheng02 said:


> Even in Berserk there are plenty of plot points that don't make sense.
> Case in point:



I'm not seeing what your talking about there...
Griffith giving Gutts the back duty?
The first of many rash things he does over Gutts, leading up to his crazed sex with the princess. Not to mention a risk he's willing to take as he beleives in it. Its Griffith's character.
Griffith claiming ownership of Gutts?
What is so weird about warriors deciding something through a duel? Gutts even said he would serve Griffith if he lost.
The hand of God?
Talking about teh central fate theme of Gutts fighting against all odds, the struggler.


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 11, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Your being very premature about something weve barely seen at all.
> I would go as far as to say they don't even have a relationship yet. They met once, seemed to repect each other and boom, that was it.



Well technically they met each other twice. The first time was in the Battle of Sekigahara. Perhaps they will blossom into full blown friendship. However, it wasn't as simple is it initially seemed where Matahatchi was supposed to be Kojiro. At the very least, Musashi isn't really an inferior to Kojiro in fighting skills as Naruto was to Sasuke or Guts to Griffith.



> They've been omnously referencing Kojiro following the spiral of killing while not being very aware of what he's doing. While Musashi is struggling against following that road all the way. Its leading to a polarizing dichotomy if ever I've seen one.



The issue is more about self-awareness rather than killing is wrong. Musashi is slowly becoming aware of a higher state of martial arts while Kojiro isn't due Musashi being more intensely introspective. Remember what the sword polisher said to Musashi, "Killing is not a sin if its to find your own inner beauty/color." (Paraphrased)



> But there's the complexity of Griffith's old self in the mix, and likewise Gutt's own sins are slowly devouring him from the inside, theres a strong desire deep in Gutts to do what Griffith did to reach him. Both characters are hardly as black and white as your imagining them to be.



Well yes, I recognize that there is a very significant dark side to Guts. And every apostle has a shred of humanity left in him. However, ultimately Griffith is the Anti-Christ and his final goal is evil by bringing an age of darkness, and Guts is trying to stop him. This is different in Vagabond. Musashi and Kojiro both have the same fundamental goals, improving oneself through the way of the sword. They both are using the same means (duels) to achieve the same ends. 



> I'm no fantasy buff, but thats not really a huge cliche I'm aware of.



Well, not a fantasy cliche, but its a recognizable story trope.



> Like Musashi? Tamer perhaps, but thats mostly due to Vagabond not being as high strung as Berserk.



Musashi's development doesn't really depend so much on constant companionship as much as Guts does. He's alone most of the time. He depends mostly on himself, as the historical Musashi did. There is a smattering of the Book of Five Rings and the Dokudo within the manga. Guts used to depend on himself, but he's now part of a team and relies on his teammates and teamwork. This isn't the case with Musashi.



> Ok, what will happend next?
> I can guess on Vagabond myself rather easily.
> Musashi will recuperate from the massacre by chilling out, taking some time off from the sword life.



My guess is that Ganishka powers up and puts up a real good fight against Griffith's forces. He does well at first, but eventually falls as he must. However, his efforts will probably start revealing chinks in Griffith's armor and we will see more signs of his "evilness." Also, somehow I don't think its going to be smooth sailing for Guts and co. after the pirate battle. There will probably be some storm or sea monster that will knock them off course or separate them.


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 11, 2007)

Fairy Tail:

Im very close to quitting this manga. The main character annoys me to no end. Biggest stuckup retard ever. 

I was VERY close to quiting 666 Satan after the Smoke city arc. I jumped directly into Part 2 and luckily it got better.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 11, 2007)

> Well technically they met each other twice. The first time was in the Battle of Sekigahara. Perhaps they will blossom into full blown friendship. However, it wasn't as simple is it initially seemed where Matahatchi was supposed to be Kojiro. At the very least, Musashi isn't really an inferior to Kojiro in fighting skills as Naruto was to Sasuke or Guts to Griffith.



The first time hardly counted as so far niether seems to remember the other at all.
Gutts and Griffith were close before the whole Griffith becomes a god thing,  I'd say the level of inferiroty in Berserk is so extreme as to not be the usual cliche we see with the one guy always being ten steps ahead of the other. I mean for all intents and purposes Gutts can literally do nothing to so much as scratch Griffith.



> The issue is more about self-awareness rather than killing is wrong. Musashi is slowly becoming aware of a higher state of martial arts while Kojiro isn't due Musashi being more intensely introspective. Remember what the sword polisher said to Musashi, "Killing is not a sin if its to find your own inner beauty/color." (Paraphrased)



Exactly, its that detached childishness thats leading Kojiro down the path. Not that he's killing, but that he isn't seeing past it or looking into it.



> Well yes, I recognize that there is a very significant dark side to Guts. And every apostle has a shred of humanity left in him. However, ultimately Griffith is the Anti-Christ and his final goal is evil by bringing an age of darkness, and Guts is trying to stop him.



Gutts barely shows interest in other people outside his posse. Let alone the world. The anti-christ angle, if Gutts even knows it, is incidental to the fact of what Griffith did to the Hawks/Casca/Gutts. I have high doubts that the nature of griffith's rise will be so simple as plain eveil. The Idea of Evil itself already showing a complex take on whats going on. Humanity wishing for this and all that.



> This is different in Vagabond. Musashi and Kojiro both have the same fundamental goals, improving oneself through the way of the sword. They both are using the same means (duels) to achieve the same ends.



I still fail to see how this makes it superior.
Your not suggesting this kind of rivalry is rare are you?
Its very sports story like, which is well, Inoue's specialty to begin with.



> Well, not a fantasy cliche, but its a recognizable story trope.



Vagabond has these too. Very few stories don't have one or two. Niether do them generically though. 



> Musashi's development doesn't really depend so much on constant companionship as much as Guts does. He's alone most of the time. He depends mostly on himself, as the historical Musashi did. There is a smattering of the Book of Five Rings and the Dokudo within the manga. Guts used to depend on himself, but he's now part of a team and relies on his teammates and teamwork. This isn't the case with Musashi.



I wasn't talking about teamwork, but Musashi's struggle with losing art to chaos. Both characters have a vein of walking a fine line between darkness and light going on with thier leads.



> My guess is that Ganishka powers up and puts up a real good fight against Griffith's forces. He does well at first, but eventually falls as he must. However, his efforts will probably start revealing chinks in Griffith's armor and we will see more signs of his "evilness." Also, somehow I don't think its going to be smooth sailing for Guts and co. after the pirate battle. There will probably be some storm or sea monster that will knock them off course or separate them.



I meant with Casca and Skellig, the result of the Ganishka fight is supposed to be predictable, its a winking secret we have with the author and Gutts that all the clueless Midlanders and Kushans don't really know what they're dealing with. Griffith's rise is the antichrists after all, leading a world to unity as a sort of savior, receiving some sort of wound that is healed, and everyone being clueless to it. 
But the results of Casca regaining sanity, if Gutts even puts her through it is something I can't for the life of me guess. How it will effect the groups already settled dynamic, Gutt's reservedness, etc etc.
Or what will happend to Gutts, as he's losing his senses and his body is degrading in every new battle.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Dec 11, 2007)

Belmonde le Visiteur-I used to read it, but it was just too hard to get into, the main characters have no depth and are just crappy. Having 90% of the series take place in a single room didn't exactly help either.


----------



## Lenalee (Dec 11, 2007)

I started reading Ichigo 100% but I lost interest once I finished volume 4 or 5. The latter has been sitting in a folder for ages.
It wasn't bad, it just didn't grip me enough.


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 11, 2007)

I hope no one takes this as an insult but I had a hard time getting into Hikaru No Go.


----------



## ★StarStorm (Dec 12, 2007)

*Kare Kano (aka His & Her Circumstances). *Ugh. Eventually came to _really_ dislike it. 
*Hot Gimmick *- WORST. MANGA. EVER. (well, from what I've read) I actually liked it for a bit then just everytime it's mentioned now I get pissed off because of the stupid story(story? where? 9_9) & the stupid characters--Especially the main two. Freaking hell. I just want to bash almost every character's head in that manga into a brick wall & use Hiruma's(from ES21) weapons to shoot them all to bits. >8(
XD...Just...my opinion.. XDD;;


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 12, 2007)

Miroki said:


> *Kare Kano (aka His & Her Circumstances). *Ugh. Eventually came to _really_ dislike it.
> *Hot Gimmick *- WORST. MANGA. EVER. (well, from what I've read) I actually liked it for a bit then just everytime it's mentioned now I get pissed off because of the stupid story(story? where? 9_9) & the stupid characters--Especially the main two. Freaking hell. I just want to bash almost every character's head in that manga into a brick wall & use Hiruma's(from ES21) weapons to shoot them all to bits. >8(
> XD...Just...my opinion.. XDD;;




Kare Kano is good but when it gets to the middle part of the series it really starts to suck the story focuses on the side characters their stories were boring as hell. Thankfully the last part of the manga series it starts to get good again when the story goes back to the main characters.

Oh and yeah the art suck ass in Kare Kano wish it was better or looked like the anime character designs.

Oh and thanks for reminding me of Hot Gimmick, I was trying to remember a really really horrible shoujo manga I read but it was so bad that I forgot about it as quickly as possible. God it has the worse characters in any Shoujo manga. None of the characters are likeable the main female character is pathetic letting herself get push around by that douchebag which is the main male lead, he wasn't likeable either. The secondary characters also weren't likeable as well. The way all the characters acted in the series just made me hate it. ugh


----------



## Way-Man (Dec 12, 2007)

Miroki said:


> *Kare Kano (aka His & Her Circumstances). *Ugh. Eventually came to _really_ dislike it.
> *Hot Gimmick *- WORST. MANGA. EVER. (well, from what I've read) I actually liked it for a bit then just everytime it's mentioned now I get pissed off because of the stupid story(story? where? 9_9) & the stupid characters--Especially the main two. Freaking hell. I just want to bash almost every character's head in that manga into a brick wall & use Hiruma's(from ES21) weapons to shoot them all to bits. >8(
> XD...Just...my opinion.. XDD;;


I find it strange that a manga that is supposed to be geared towards females would end with the leading girl ending up with a complete asshole.


----------



## Fojos (Dec 12, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> Like in on scene you see a coach yelling and hitting a girl and yet no one freaking stops it jeez.



How is that clich?? Wouldn't it be more clich? if everyone became extremely mad at the coach, while all girls would start harassing him?


----------



## ★StarStorm (Dec 13, 2007)

nWo said:


> I find it strange that a manga that is supposed to be geared towards females would end with the leading girl ending up with a complete asshole.



Exactly!  Hatsumi had no f*cking mind of her own & Ryoki....GARH!! *STRANGLES THEM BOTH* *breathes* Must keep calm....   F*cking stupid piece of crap manga.. It gets -infinity in my book. Keh. 

@Gutsu: I agree. Though the only people I liked were Subaru & Shinogu. They actually had some sense in them...Well...More of Shinogu. But noooo Hatsumi had to be a f*cking idiot & have herself go with the bastard instead of the one who actually cared for her. BAH!! Has she heard of a f*cking spine?! Or perhaps a brain?? I doubt it. Grr...Er..Sorry..Whenever I get reminded of Hot Gimmick my blood boils. lol;;;;


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Dec 13, 2007)

Miroki said:


> Exactly!  Hatsumi had no f*cking mind of her own & Ryoki....GARH!! *STRANGLES THEM BOTH* *breathes* Must keep calm....   F*cking stupid piece of crap manga.. It gets -infinity in my book. Keh.
> 
> @Gutsu: I agree. Though the only people I liked were Subaru & Shinogu. They actually had some sense in them...Well...More of Shinogu. But noooo Hatsumi had to be a f*cking idiot & have herself go with the bastard instead of the one who actually cared for her. BAH!! Has she heard of a f*cking spine?! Or perhaps a brain?? I doubt it. Grr...Er..Sorry..Whenever I get reminded of Hot Gimmick my blood boils. lol;;;;



A lot of shoujo seems to be like this, the guy treats her like crap but it's okay because he's "misunderstood"/"had a tough childhood" + is "so beautiful".

Anyways I'm trying to get into 666 Satan but wtf is this with a demon inside the main character?  This got way old in Naruto, we don't need anymore of it.


----------



## Haruko (Dec 13, 2007)

666 Satan - couldn't get into it
Ouran High School Host Club


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 14, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Thats silly logic. Plot complexity is irrelevant if the author is focusing on the elements within it.
> Apocalypse Now.
> A soldier goes down a river in Vietnam to catch this crazy dude.
> I don't know if youv'e seen it or not but is the basic plot at all important to what Apocalypse Now does and is about?
> ...




I don't have an issue with it, I never read it. I was speaking in general. I personally believe a good story should also have a good plot. I don't think plot should ever irevelant in a story, character is important but there should always be a focus. A good plot can be hard to summarize in a few sentences, especially (like you said) if it is character driven. I think you misunderstood me.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 14, 2007)

*Bastard!*
Haterade recommended me to read it but I couldn't get into it.

*My Balls*
Horrible plot, skipped to hentai scenes lol.

*Hunter x Hunter*
The art was bad  but I didn't mind it until the nen abilites came about. Not to mention the hiatuses.


----------



## Luckyday (Dec 14, 2007)

Air Gear- It could been something great but the fan service in there was ridiculous.
Death note- It got boring when L die.
ouran high school host club-  I miss the satire. ;_;


----------



## Man in Black (Dec 14, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> You do realize that whole scene/arc was a flashback right?


ROFL. I laughed hard.


----------



## Man in Black (Dec 14, 2007)

Is Monster really _that_ good? I know I only read up until Heinemann and those other doctors got murdered. Which is like the second or third chapter or whatever.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 14, 2007)

*Street Fighter* - Never could into it. The story is cool, but the art just screams "80s". Same with stuff like Xenon. Never could into that style of 80s anime, especially because of the weird inking style.


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Dec 14, 2007)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Is Monster really _that_ good? I know I only read up until Heinemann and those other doctors got murdered. Which is like the second or third chapter or whatever.



it gets better as it goes along, all the juicy bits are around the middle, definitely you should keep reading.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2007)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Is Monster really _that_ good? I know I only read up until Heinemann and those other doctors got murdered. Which is like the second or third chapter or whatever.



Dear God it's fantastic.  Easily one of the best series to come out in the last 15 years.  It's that great.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 14, 2007)

Lilykt7 said:


> I don't have an issue with it, I never read it. I was speaking in general. I personally believe a good story should also have a good plot. I don't think plot should ever irevelant in a story, character is important but there should always be a focus. A good plot can be hard to summarize in a few sentences, especially (like you said) if it is character driven. I think you misunderstood me.



I was saying that character driven things are easy to summarize plot-wise.

Give me a story and I'll summarize it in a few sentences.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 14, 2007)

Zephos said:


> I was saying that character driven things are easy to summarize plot-wise.
> 
> Give me a story and I'll summarize it in a few sentences.



but would you be able to do it justice?


----------



## tgre (Dec 14, 2007)

Combat Butler Hayate.

I tried... but it failed.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2007)

Lilykt7 said:


> but would you be able to do it justice?



That's not what he's asking.  ANY story can be simply told in a sentence period.  Whether it does justice to the story is irrelevant, all that matters is that he sums up the plot.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 15, 2007)

Monster
Shaman king
katekyoushi hitman reborn 
Mahou sensei negima 
Ichigo100% 
xxxHolic 
Mahoromantic


i dont say they're all bad, it's just i couldnt continue reading them.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Dec 15, 2007)

male characters usually suck in shoujo.  but anyway, heres mine.

Shaman king- i read up to volume 20, then quit after i reread it, i then realized how goddamn boring it was.

angel sanctuary- didnt  buy into the whole "every philosiphy is true" crap, and  and setsuna was such an ass.

D grayman- its a good read, but stopped reading it because the whole tyki fight never went anywere.

Bleach- no need to say anything.

666satan- boring, bland, generic, i dont need another Db rippoff.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 15, 2007)

^The Noah ark storyline is over now.

And could you pm me a bigger copy of that Genei Ryodan pic? That looks nice.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 15, 2007)

D-Grayman. It started off good, then when the ark come out, the story went to shit fast.


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Dec 15, 2007)

I plucked up Air Gear off a used book store's shelf.

Worst choice ever made. I returned it the very same day.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> That's not what he's asking.  ANY story can be simply told in a sentence period.  Whether it does justice to the story is irrelevant, all that matters is that he sums up the plot.



What Im saying though is that a story with a good plot can be hard to describe in a few sentences without cutting out a few important parts, you wouldn't be able to describe a story like say Monster (Ive never read it but from what I've heard it's amazing) in 2 sentences and give people a full view at how awesome it truly is. Any story can be summarized yes (if this is what you're saying I agree) but stories with a good plot are harder to thats all. Its the same with characters, you describe a really deep and awesome character in a few sentences but you wouldn't really see just how awesome that character is right.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 15, 2007)

D-Gray Man
666 Satan
Bleach (just look at a spoiler every so often)


----------



## barrendesert (Dec 15, 2007)

*Inuyasha.* Though I'm a huge fan of Rumiko Takahashi, I have to say this manga/anime never pulled me in. Just one weird boss-type character after another... Ugh. Forget it.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 15, 2007)

A lot og shoujou mangas end up being really lame or shallow, boys over flowers was something I could never understand how it became so popular, the are was mediocre and the story line was lame


----------



## xero7x (Dec 17, 2007)

yu-gi-oh(all anime and cards way better)
hikar no go(or what ever)
bleach 
jojos bizzar adventur
one pice
bobobobobobobobobobo(or what ever)i prever to read it


----------



## Sonam Gyatso (Dec 19, 2007)

*Zombie Powder*
I wouldn't outright say this is a bad manga. I just couldn't get into it. I don't mind clich?, but this manga went to a place. I couldn't go beyond the first volume.

Don't get me wrong, decimating your enemies with a seven-foot chainsaw is the epitome of awesome. It's what got me to enthusiastically buy the first volume and read it. I just wasn't expecting characters and plot so ridiculously predictable that I had not only perfectly explained how things would work out by the end of the first volume, but I had come up with a few different ways that the plot would have been at least mediocre rather than just dreadfully boring.

No offense meant to fans of this series. I can see why you would enjoy it. It's just really not my cup of tea.


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Dec 19, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> *Bad manga:*
> *Bobobo:* ...Just no. Sorry.
> *Ranma 1/2:* I just didn't like it. Needs more fighting and less comedy.
> *Gintama:* Expected a samurai manga. What I got was fucking Bobobo.
> .



Well that's to be expected, both Gintama and Bobobo use very specific Japanese humour.  

Gintama anime is amazing though, I enjoy it despite being non-Japanese.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd suggest removing "bad" from the title of this thread as a manga does not have to be "bad" just because you don't like it except for fairy fail that is *cough*


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2007)

Zhang_Fei said:


> Well that's to be expected, both Gintama and Bobobo use very specific Japanese humour.
> 
> Gintama anime is amazing though, I enjoy it despite being non-Japanese.


Its not that its Japanese humor, I just don't find shows based soley on comedy very appealing. Good story, drama, action, blood and gore, and romance are much more entertaining for me.

Another thing about Gintama was the person who told me to read it discribed it as "awsome samurai manga". Yeah...


----------



## mmzrmx (Dec 20, 2007)

Tenjho Tenge is really only one that has had that effect on me.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 20, 2007)

*Busou Renkin* - Some of the characters don't have much of a personality imo.
*
Zippy Ziggy* - Art style threw me off..

*Berserk* - Tried to get into it, but the intro was a bit slow. I'll probably try reading once more if I get the chance.
---------
About *High School of the Dead* having big-breasted ladies in the manga, the mangaka drew hentai before so it can't be helped


----------



## Seany (Dec 20, 2007)

Bleach. It's just got too dragged out, predictable, repetitive, and boring!
D-Grayman. I just found it dull.


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 20, 2007)

Bleach: it got repetitive and boring
Zombie Powder: just... didn't get into it
Hellsing: ^same

But I will pick up Hellsing again and I'll give it another shot.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Inuyasha*- Most boring manga ever.

*Bleach*- Incredibly overrated.

*Claymore*- Bland and bad art.


----------



## kunaitoe (Dec 20, 2007)

Koroshiya Ichi because ....well I'm just not crazy or something.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 20, 2007)

*Megatokyo* - Story was kinda interesting, but the art was pretty lame IMO. It looked like he was compiling all of his rough drafts. Shoulda stayed JUST a web comic.

*Shaman King* - Story was actually pretty cool. Art is a whole nother thing.

*Bleach* - Boring story. Boring art (other than the womens). 

*One Piece* - Repetitive, boring, stories with predictable characters with the same ol' sob story background. Unfunny humor, boring art, over exaggerated character expressions... yeah.


----------



## sundis (Dec 20, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> *One Piece* - Repetitive, boring, stories with predictable characters with the same ol' sob story background. Unfunny humor, boring art, over exaggerated character expressions... yeah.



Hmmm I would agree with the over-exaggeration, art, and humor. Since that has to do with personal taste. Some people like it and understand it, a lot also dont.

But I dont see how you can say the characters are predictable outside fighting(most mangas fights are always predictable since the hero will always win in the end). I think you may have jumped the gun on the story and characters, I'm guessing you might not have read very far to make those statements. 

Although the other comments are fair. One piece is very over-the-top, and if you dont enjoy the humor you wont like the manga. Since a large majority of it's appeal is based on humor and character development. 

But what you described as repetitve I dont see, I do see consistency though. In comparison to Naruto where one chapter is sad, one is happy, one is all fighting... One piece is always consistent telling the story. To me it doesnt stop to try and please it's potential fans by adding random elements in the middle.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 20, 2007)

It feels as if most new manga want to put a bunch of emphasis on pitying the characters. Naruto and OP, mainly.


----------



## Kage (Dec 21, 2007)

i made the mistake of listening to a friend when he said *"Remote"* is similar to Death Note.  
needless to say the two are worlds apart. 
i can't believe i read 2 volumes of that


----------



## Haruko (Dec 21, 2007)

kageneko said:


> i made the mistake of listening to a friend when he said *"Remote"* is similar to Death Note.
> needless to say the two are worlds apart.
> i can't believe i read 2 volumes of that



That was a massive waste. I read some of that, nonsense.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Dec 24, 2007)

I drop a lot of series, but only because I lose interest. Although I do usually pick them up again at a later time. 

 There are a few that I dropped for good though: 

 -Inuyasha (This really starts sucking later on) 
 -Angel Sanctuary (I didn't really like the art, but it seems to get better later. I might pick this one up again.) 
 -Loveless (the story kinda confused me. Maybe I read the chapters in the wrong order by accident, since I put this one on my PSP to read.) 



> A lot og shoujou mangas end up being really lame or shallow, boys over flowers was something I could never understand how it became so popular, the are was mediocre and the story line was lame



 If you're really into Seinen/Shounen manga, Shoujo is sort of an acquired taste... 

 I didn't like many shoujo at first (thought they were too girly and didn't have enough action), but then I found slice-of-life manga to be VERY interesting if done right, after reading Genshiken (yeah, I know it isn't shoujo, but I can use it for comparison purposes because a lot of shoujo is slice-of-life). 

 Seriously, there are absolutely NO FUCKING EXPLOSIONS OR SUPER FIST-FIGHTS, but it's extremely funny and entertaining without over-exaggerating. 

 I liked Hana Yori Dango a lot, personally. The later volumes are really addictive and I thought the ending was satisfying (not the "extra" ending where they're in France, since that seemed like a cut-off ending, but the ACTUAL ending where they are still in Japan). 

 The only shoujo I really ever felt like dropping was Fruits Basket. That angst shit dragged on too much in the last few chapters, while the reason I liked the manga in the first place was because it was cute and entertaining. Good thing I finished that quick, and the ending was alright for me as well.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 25, 2007)

I recently dropped 
*shugo chara*- the anime is ok (aimed at a younger audience) the manga for some reason was just really cheesy, and it was sort of loli which always turns me off
*Dragonaut*- the anime looks cool but the manga didn't really seem interesting from what I've read so far
*The new manga by the creator of Fruits basket?*- I just don't find the main guy or girl likeable
*Mx0*- I don't like the main girl and the story just seems to be dragging on now
*Fairy Tale*- I liked it at first and I might get into again if I have the time, it reminds me a lot of One piece






> If you're really into Seinen/Shounen manga, Shoujo is sort of an acquired taste...
> 
> I didn't like many shoujo at first (thought they were too girly and didn't have enough action), but then I found slice-of-life manga to be VERY interesting if done right, after reading Genshiken (yeah, I know it isn't shoujo, but I can use it for comparison purposes because a lot of shoujo is slice-of-life).
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked Fruits basket actually, there was a lot of drama in the end I guess but I thought it had a lot of depth that others shoujo mangas lacked. Boys over flowers gets a pass from me since I guess its one of the first? Im not so sure but I think it's the first manga to have the "girl disguised as a boy" plot. Since it's the original I can't really say its clique although now theres at least "50 girls disguised as boys" or "girl attending an all boys school for some reason" mangas. Maybe it's because I wanted the girl to end up with the blonde boy and from the very beginning I knew she wouldn't, I guess thats the reason why I could never really enjoy the series. That annoys me too, when you know a couple is basically cannon but the series drags on anyway and you don't even like that pairing.

I get what you're trying to say about the slice of life though. I like those types of stories too and for a shoujo or shounen manga to be able to have that as a part of the storyline usually makes me like it more. For instance fighting mangas can get boring if the manga character has no social life outside of fighting. It just makes the characters more likeable I guess if they're more rounded.


----------



## Cholisose (Dec 28, 2007)

Stopped after the first chapter:
Bleach
One Piece
Full Metal Alchemist
Inuyasha
Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2007)

Cholisose said:


> Stopped after the first chapter:
> Bleach
> One Piece
> Full Metal Alchemist
> ...



3 out of those 5 mangas are great.  You should have kept going.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2008)

Vegabound - Not for me, fell asleep reading it. 
Blame - Ah...what the fuck was this? 
666 Satan - It's ok just to boring
Naruto - garbage
Heaven above heaven - Yeah...wack.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 17, 2008)

How did you fall asleep reading Vagabond? I can't even fathom it...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2008)

Just really boring. I didn't like the story, characters, or anything really. I'll try again *I got first 3 volumes* sometime but i got a bunch of mangas i just bought to read first.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2008)

How far in Vagabond did you get before you quit it?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2008)

Finished up volume 3. Those are the three volumes i own at the moment.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 17, 2008)

Well you're not even supposed to like Matahachi as far as I can tell.  Also, the point is that Takezo starts out as a punk and then becomes the legendary swordsman.  I think it mentions that in the first chapter.  Takezo is one of my favorite characters of all time.

I really think the art and dialogue is some of the best stuff out there as far as manga is concerned.  Not to mention there are some truly awesome fights to be had.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Well you're not even supposed to like Matahachi as far as I can tell.  Also, the point is that Takezo starts out as a punk and then becomes the legendary swordsman.  I think it mentions that in the first chapter.  Takezo is one of my favorite characters of all time.
> 
> I really think the art and dialogue is some of the best stuff out there as far as manga is concerned.  Not to mention there are some truly awesome fights to be had.



Hummm well i'll try again when i get a chance, see if i change my mind. Oh and i also didn't like Legendz, actually not sure why i bought that one


----------



## OoMahaoO (Jan 17, 2008)

*The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya* The manga's drawings are terrible that i couldnt read anymore. It also has a different name for the sos brigade like normally its spreading joy all over the world with haruhi suzumiya but they changed it to Suzumiya Haruhi's Brigade to Greatly Enliven the world. or for short the S.O.S Brigade. Chapter 1 page 32


----------



## sheena (Jan 18, 2008)

i'd have to say full metel


----------



## Batman (Jan 18, 2008)

*MxO (I think it's called)* About the magic academy. It's so poorly written and boring it's not even funny. And I tried for soooooooo many chapters to get into it because people were raving about it on these forums, but it just sucks.


----------



## Jack Russell (Jan 18, 2008)

I drop alot of mangas, but only because I rarely have time to read them. As for ones I couldn't get into, Samurai Deeper Kyo comes to mind extremely fast. I was surprised it took 5 pages for it to first be mentioned.


----------



## Lusankya (Jan 18, 2008)

Here you go

        Air Gear  	
	D-Grayman 	
	Doujin Work 	
	Gantz 	
	Hayate the Combat Butler 	
	He Is My Master 	
	Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! 	
	Mirai Nikki 	
	Mx0 	
	Omamori Himari 	
	Ouran Koukou Host Club 	
	Pastel
	RAVE 	
	Shamo 	
	Shion no Ou 	
	Tenjou Tenge 	
	TISTA 	
	Tokyo Akazukin


----------



## HO-OH (Feb 12, 2008)

id rather kill myself then read any of these again

bowling king-its was just retarded

prince of tennis-caboose is right tennis is still boring


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 12, 2008)

*Samurai Deeper Kyo*- I got up to volume 5 and stop, it was way too predictable


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Feb 12, 2008)

Inuyasha- I used to really liked this manga but it feels like the manga-ka is dragging the story too much.

Tokyo Boys and Girls- really horrible in my opinion.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 12, 2008)

Naruto - Last chapter ended it for me


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 12, 2008)

Bleach

Self explanitory


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 12, 2008)

Tsubasa Resevoir Chronicle and xxxHolic


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Feb 12, 2008)

Trigun; I could never figure out what was going on.  I stopped after Vol. 3 of Maximum.  The Anime is buried around #350 in my Netflix queue.  I heard it was supposed to be better than the manga?


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 12, 2008)

D Grayman
Kekkashi
Lucky Star
xxxHolic
Tsubasa Chronicles
Naruto (part 2 sucks, but I manage to stay up to date becaue I'm really bored and read it anyway.)
B Reaction


----------



## Karin Maaka (Feb 13, 2008)

Batman said:


> *MxO (I think it's called)* About the magic academy. It's so poorly written and boring it's not even funny. And I tried for soooooooo many chapters to get into it because people were raving about it on these forums, but it just sucks.



 I still wonder why people like this series as well. I read the first two Volumes and I thought it was stereotypical and boring as hell. 

 The comedy isn't even funny.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Feb 14, 2008)

Hmmm...

- Dazzle by Minari Endoh. The art is pretty, I'll give it that, but the plot leaves something to be desired and the stuff that happens....happens too fast and makes little sense.

That seems to be all I remember now


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 14, 2008)

I can kinda see why some people don't like Claymore or Fairytale but ppl, ppl...

WHY WOULD U NOT LIKE D.Gray-MAN?!?!?!?!?!

^^^ I just don't get it. 

And yes, Bleach has gotten repetitive...I'm still reading to see how the Vizards fight and I want to know Aizen's final plan (this could take a while).

Naruto has its ups and down...for obvious reason. 

I'm really interested in Monster. I keep hearing it is AMAZINGLY well-done and well-told.


----------



## fxu (Feb 14, 2008)

Fairy Tail
One Piece
Satan 666
Eyeshield 21
Inuyasha
Full Metal Alchemist


:\


----------



## jazz189 (Feb 14, 2008)

Naruto
Bleach
Inuyasha
Absolute Boyfriend
Eureka Seven
Mx0
Ichigo 100%


----------



## tantan (Feb 15, 2008)

20th century boys


----------



## tantan (Feb 15, 2008)

thank u for saving my impatient balls!!


----------

